
10 lessons in failure from 10 digital nomads - gorachel007
http://www.virgin.com/entrepreneur/10-lessons-in-failure-from-10-digital-nomads
======
iss
For quite sometime I've been thinking about becoming a digital nomad. This
won't probably be something for now, but this article provided some
interesting points to take into consideration.

